# HEX Makeup School



## juicycouture328 (Apr 29, 2012)

Has anyone ever taken this course before? I really think I'm going to take it. I really wanted to take hands on makeup classes at a location, but the nearest ones are more than two hours away from me......and I just can't drive that far. So I'm kinda disappointed about that, and am looking for the next best program. Is HEX a good long distance school? I want to be able to get a job at a makeup counter, and I don't know if a certificate from just HEX would be enough, although I'm hoping it will be. Any advice or opinions?


----------

